# HO scale street/road width..



## flyerrich

I'm sure this has been covered before but I couldn't find it when I did a search.
Looking for street/road, parking space sizes so I can convert to HO.
Thanks in advance


----------



## NAJ

My HO roadway is 3" wide.

Do not know about the parking space sizes.


----------



## LateStarter

The U.S. Interstate Highway system uses a 12-foot standard for lane width.
3 inches would be about 22 feet, which is about correct scale for a two-lane road. Add about 8 feet per side for parking on city streets... about 6-1/2 feet per side on urban neighborhood roads. Some neighborhoods don't allow on-street parking, so you could feasibly get away without allowing for it.


----------



## thedoc

Where I live the township claims a 15' right of way from the center line of the Twp roads on each side, I believe the lanes are about 8 or 10 feet. I would think most Townships are the same, but state and interstate roads would be wider.


----------



## tr1

*Road widths can be flexable(imo)*

The road widths in inches is about 2 1/2 inches in total width. The lane width is about 1 1/4". It might be a tad narrow."Imo.".. And it helps promote expansiveness on a train layout that is challenged for open spaces. When the vehicles do appear they are staggered to imply spaciousness. You can always compromise for space with this Hobby  AT first I thought my roads were~3" in width. Here an air brush really helps in the representation of well traveled roads. 
Regards,tr1


----------



## Shdwdrgn

I would also venture that a lot depends on the era and the location you are modeling. For example, horse-drawn wagons were probably only about 5' wide and many country roads in that period may have been only a single lane. Coming back to modern times, while the interstate may have 12' lanes, most city streets are only 10' or less. (I haul an 8' wide trailer, and have been in places where both wheels are nearly touching the lines.) I've seen dirt and gravel roads that I would guess at barely 15' wide. Really it just depends on the location and the type of traffic traveling over the road.


----------



## MtRR75

Here's an earlier post on this subject.

http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=51498


----------



## Chet

I model the transition era and try to be practical, but may not be exactly on the mark. In this town, my driving lanes are 10' wide with parking areas 6' wide. I slight bit of compression to save space, which is valuable on a layout.


----------



## LateStarter

Chet said:


> ... my driving lanes are 10' wide with parking areas 6' wide.


Looks great. Terrific job!!


----------



## CTValleyRR

LateStarter said:


> The U.S. Interstate Highway system uses a 12-foot standard for lane width.
> 3 inches would be about 22 feet, which is about correct scale for a two-lane road. Add about 8 feet per side for parking on city streets... about 6-1/2 feet per side on urban neighborhood roads. Some neighborhoods don't allow on-street parking, so you could feasibly get away without allowing for it.


Unless I am very much mistaken, the standard for arterial (non-inner city) interstate lanes is 15'.

Newer (post-automobile) cities use a 13' standard, which you an safely compress, as LateStarter suggests. Here in New England, 8' is not unheard of.


----------



## LateStarter

Roads that flow away from view can be sharply narrowed as in a perspective painting. N-scale structures, vehicles and people can be placed to give the impression of depth. Realism doesn't need to be sacrificed in the name of space.


----------



## raleets

That is assuming at least one side of your layout is against a wall.
Therefore you could, as stated, narrow the roads in "the back" to create an illusion of depth. HOWEVER, if your layout is like mine that is NOT possible. 
My layout is 10'X10' and is a self-standing 'island' that can be completely walked around. In my case all the roads are pretty much the same width except for a narrower gravel road around the lake and thru the woods.
Obviously the 'depth perception' thing doesn't apply to all layouts.
Bob


----------



## LateStarter

raleets said:


> My layout is 10'X10' and is a self-standing 'island' that can be completely walked around.


I'd give my left arm for that kind of setup.
Put my three Geeps on that puppy, and pull some serious train!


----------



## jlc41

Hey Chet, I like the way you did your main street. It looks to be about 4.375 wide. I also like the color differential between it and the side streets. What is the width of your side streets? Also if you don't mind, did you paint your streets or use a plaster compound? The reason I ask is the curb height of the building foundations could cause a problem. Not sure am making my self clear on this. Am at a point where am getting ready to put streets in on my layout and don't want to mess up.
Thanks 
Joe


----------



## Chet

The main street is a scale 32' wide, and side streets are 30' wide. This allows for a 10' driving lane and 6" for parking along curbs.Here is a link to another forum I belong to where you can see how the streets were made. I used scale HO feet instead of 1 to1 inches. Scroll down through the photos as the procedure starts at the bottom of the page. 

http://www.modelrailroadforums.com/forum/showthread.php?32284-Logan-Valley/page11

I couldn't post this process on this forum due to the limited space for albums and photos. 

I used styrene "for sale" signs for the streets. The main street was painted a concrete color and the side streets were painted with a gray primer. Asphalt when new is close to a black color, but as it ages it turns gray. Look at the street around you. For sidewalks, I found some heaver (thicker) signs, which were cut for the city blocks. I had thought at first to use styrene such as Evergreen, but living where I do, it would have had to been ordered and would have been a lot more expensive than using sifns available in a hardware store. 

Seams in the concrete were drawn in with a fine pencil. The "grease" streaks in the streets were done with black chalk. I should have used a dark gray, but I was too lazy to make a trip to town. Probably got a bit heavy with the black chalk. When the streets were done, they got a coating of clear flat paint to seal them. 

We have no hobby shops at all where I live so you have to be a bit creative.


----------



## jlc41

Thanks Chet, wonderful work love the video's. That helps me with the roads I am putting in.
Joe


----------



## Chet

Glad we could help.


----------

